# stalling problems with 11 hp briggs and stratton engine



## mikeheckle (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone have and idea about this one. I have an 11 hp briggs and stratton engine on a giant leaf blower. When the tank is around half full the engine will start to cut out when the machine is on an angle( approx 5 to 10 degrees). It appears to be full starvation of some sort. I suspect the float. Any ideas.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

What are the engine numbers? Have you tried draining the carburater bowl?


----------



## mikeheckle (Nov 8, 2011)

the engine number is 254422 type 1508 0I 
I dropped the bowl and reset the float. Since I did not know the settings I raise the float 1/8 inch allowing more fuel in theowl. It runs a little better however where it started with one pull it now takes several. I reset the high speed jet and replaced the fuel filter. Does anyone know the factory float setting.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

I turn the carb upside down and make the float set level but there is a spec on it in the repair manual. If the long tube on the main jet (high speed needle) is bent/dented/clogged in any way shape or from it will cause problems in the way it runs not fuel pick up. That needle should just screw in and no adjusting needed. The fuel/air mixture needle (screws into the side at the top and has a spring on it) is adjustable but do so with the engine warm at a idle, then check acceleration (should be a smooth transition from idle to top speed). 

Carb breakdown

Have you checked the fuel pump? Take the fuel line off that leads to the carb and turn the engine over like your starting it. It should squirt a solid stream of gas with pressure. If it doesn't replace it.

Fuel pump and fuel tank.


----------



## mikeheckle (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks 
The one odd part is that there is no fuel pump on this model. Just a straight gravity feed from the tank to carb with a fuel filter in between.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

The vent hole in the gas cap isn't clogged is it? I'm assumeing you tried simply restarting it when it quit? If it continues to shut off at half a tank of gas quickly and carefully remove the spark plug and check it for spark. It's very unusual for a gravity feed system to stop working at half a tank when it was running fine to that point.


----------

